# الرئيس يحيل طنطاوى و سامى عنان الى التقاعد



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

*الرئيس يحيل طنطاوى و سامى عنان الى التقاعد*



أصدر الرئيس محمد مرسي قرارًا بإحالة المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي والفريق سامي عنان إلى التقاعد، وتعيينهما مستشارين لرئيس الجمهورية.

بوابه الاهرام​


----------



## چاكس (12 أغسطس 2012)

*أصدر فردة الأستبن محمد مرسي اليوم قراراً بتعيين الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزيرًا للدفاع وقائدًا عامًا للقوات المسلحة، كما أصدر قرارًا بتعيين الفريق مهاب مميش، رئيسًا للهيئة العربية للتصنيع.

كما تم تعيين الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي وزيرًا للدفاع وقائدًا عامًا للقوات المسلحة

 جاء ذلك بعد إحالة طنطاوي وعنان للتقاعد 
 وسلام*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2012)

!!!!!!!! معقول!


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

*احالة المشير طنطاوي وسامي عنان وباقي اعضاء المجلس العسكري للتقاعد.
 الغاء الاعلان الدستوري المكمل.
 اعطاء الحق لمرسي انه يشكل الجمعية التاسيسية للدستور تمثل اطياف المجتمع  على ان تنتهي عملها خلال ثلاثة اشهر ويتم الاستفتاء علي الدستور الجديد  خلال شهر من الاعداد وبعد الاستفتاء بشهرين تتم انتخابات مجلس الشعب
 تم تعيين المشير السابق طنطاوي وسامي عنان مستشرين للرئيس*


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

وبيقولوآ مفيش صفقة بين آلأخوآن وآلعسكر ...!


*.،*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*ابتدينا...*​


----------



## grges monir (12 أغسطس 2012)

عشان الجيش يكون معاة لو حصل حاجة  يوم 24
مش عاوز الجيش يكون فى موقف معاة زيى معمل مع مبارك


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> عشان الجيش يكون معاة لو حصل حاجة  يوم 24
> مش عاوز الجيش يكون فى موقف معاة زيى معمل مع مبارك




!!!


على اساس انه غير الجيش كله ولا غير القائد بس ؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2012)

* الجيش و الريس إيد واحده *
*و الشعب---------- ياعينى علينا!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2012)

الاوامر العسكريه بتتاخد من القائد -- المهم الى حطهم دول تاريخهم كويس و لا نظامهم إيه؟؟


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

بالأسماء: حركة التعيينات الجديدة التي أعلنها الرئيس في القوات المسلحة

  قرر رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي، إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري المكمل،  وإحالة المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة،  للتقاعد، وتعيينه مستشارا لرئيس الجمهورية، كما قرر إحالة الفريق سامى عنان  رئيس أركان حرب الجيش للتقاعد، اعتبارا من اليوم، وتعيينه مستشار للرئيس،  إلى جانب منح قلادة الجمهورية لكليهما، "لتفانيهما في خدمة الوطن".​






  وقرر الرئيس ترقية اللواء عبد الفتاح السيسي إلى رتبة فريق أول، وتعيينه  ووزيرا للدفاع والإنتاج الحربي ومن ثم يصبح هو القائد العام للقوات  المسلحة، إلى جانب ترقية اللواء صدقي صبحى سيد أحمد إلى رتبة الفريق  وتعيينه رئيسا لأركان حرب القوات لمسلحة، وتعيين السيد مهاب محمد حسين ممش،  رئيس منتدب لهيئة قناة السويس، وعبد العزيز محمد سيف الدين رئيسا لمجلس  إدارة الهيئة العربية للتصنيع.


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

وزير الدفاع يؤدى اليمين الدستورية أمام رئيس الجمهورية









​


----------



## zezza (12 أغسطس 2012)

مرسى ده زى الفل ما بيضيعش وقت ابدااا ..معقولة السرعة دى !!!


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

*إعلان حالة التأهب بالرئاسة بعد إقالة المشير*




   	  		 		   			 								كتب ـ ابراهيم عليوة: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 13 دقيقة 53 ثانية  		     
      	 	علمت "بوابة الوفد" أن رئاسة الجمهورية أعلنت حالة التأهب بعد قرارات  الرئيس د. محمد مرسي بإحالة المشير حسين طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان للتقاعد،  وتعيين المستشار محمود مكى نائباً للرئيس.
    	وكان الرئيس مرسى قد أصدر عدة قرارات عصر اليوم بإحالة المشير حسين طنطاوى  والفريق سامى عنان للتقاعد، وتعيين المستشار محمود مكى نائباً للرئيس،  وتعيين عبد الفتاح السيسى وزيرًا جديدًا للدفاع، وترقيته إلى رتبة الفريق  أول، وتعيينه قائدًا عامًا للقوات المسلحة.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - إعلان حالة التأهب بالرئاسة بعد إقالة المشير 
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (12 أغسطس 2012)

بكره هنقعد تحت الحيطه ونسمع الزيطه
​


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*استبن وسيسى وقنديل قطونيل*
*هار اسوح عليك يا مصر*
*اتطبخت والشعب شربها*
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أغسطس 2012)

- قرار السيد رئيس الجمهورية : إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري الصادر فى 17 يونيه 2012

 - قرار السيد رئيس الجمهورية : ( ثانياُ ) يستبدل بنص المادة 25 فقرة 2 من  الإعلان الدستوري الصادر فى 30 مارس 2011 النص الآتي : ويباشر فور توليه  مهام منصبه كامل الاختصاصات المنصوص عليها فى الماده 56 من هذا الإعلان

 - قرار السيد رئيس الجمهورية : ( ثالثاً ) إذا قام مانع يحول دون استكمال الجمعية التأسيسية لعملها شكل السيد رئيس  الجمهورية جمعية تأسيسية جديدة تمثل أطياف المجتمع المصري بعد التشاور مع  القوى الوطنية والاعداد لدستور جديد خلال 3 اشهر من تاريخ تأسيسها

 - قرار السيد رئيس الجمهورية : يعرض مشروع الدستور على الشعب للاستفتاء فى شانه خلال 30 يوماً من تاريخ الانتهاء منه

 - قرار السيد رئيس الجمهورية : تبدا إجراء الإنتخابات البرلمانية خلال شهرين من تاريخ موافقة الشعب على الدستور الجديد

 - قرار السيد رئيس الجمهورية : (رابعاً ) ينشر هذا الغعلان الدستوري فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتباراً من اليوم التالي

 - فى إطار استكمال أهدف ثورة 25 يناير وتطوير آداء مؤسسات الدولة قرر السيد الرئيس مايلي :

 *أولاً : تعيين السيد المستشار محمود محمود محمد مكي نائباً لرئيس الجمهورية

 *ثانياً : إحالة السيد المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي سليمان القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي للتقاعد 

 * منح السيد محمد حسين طنطاوي قلادة النيل تقديراً لما أداه من خدمات جليلة للوطن
 تعيين السيد محمد حسين طنطاوي سليمان مستشاراً لرئيس الجمهورية 

 *قرار رئيس الجمهورية : إحالة الفريق سامي حافظ أحمد عنان رئيس اركان حرب القوات المسلحة للتقاعد اعتباراً من اليوم

 * منح السيد سامي حافظ أحمد عنان قلادة الجمهورية .
 تعيين السيد سامي حافظ أحمد عنان مستشاراً لرئيس الجمهورية

 * قرار رئيس الجمهورية : إحالة السادة الآتية اسمائهم للتقاعد اعتباراً من اليوم وهم :
 الفريق مهاب محمد حسين نمش .
 الفريق عبد العزيز محمد سيف الدين .
 الفريق رضا محمود حافظ محمد عبد المجيد

 *قرار رئيس الجمهورية : ترقية اللواء أول عبد الفتاح سعد خليل حسين السيسي إلى رتبة فريق أول اعتباراً من اليوم .
 كما قرر السيد الرئيس تعيين الفريق أول عبد الفتاح سعد خليل حسين السيسي  قائداً عاماً للقوات المسلحة ووزيراً للدفاع والانتاج الحربي

 *قرار رئيس الجمهورية : ترقية اللواء أول صدقي صبحي سيد احمد إلى رتبة فريق اعتباراً من اليوم .
 تعيين الفريق صدقي صبحي سيد احمد رئيساً لأركان حرب القوات المسلحة اعتباراً من اليوم

 قرار رئيس الجمهورية : تعيين السيد اللواء محمد سعيد العصار مساعداً لوزير الدفاع .
 تعيين السيد رضا محمود حافظ عبد المجيد وزير دولة للانتاج الحربي .
 تعيين السيد مهاب محمد حسين نمش رئيساً منتدباً لمجلس إدارة هيئة قناة السويس
 تعيين السيد عبد العزيز محمد سيف الدين رئيساً لمجلس إدارة الهيئة العربية للتصنيع


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

عاجل.. مرسي يصدر إعلان دستوري جديد ويلغي الدستوري المكمل​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*,.
* 
وبآلنسبة للإنقلآب على آلشرعية وآلدستورية وآلكلآم آلفآضى دهـ إيهـ نظآمهـ  ..؟؟؟؟؟!!!! :vava:

*
.،*​


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

#عصام  العريان عبر تويتر: ادعو اعضاء الحزب وكافة القوى الثورية والسياسية  للنزول الى ميدان التحري دعما لقرارات الرئيس وامام قصر اﻻتحادية لتأييد  الشرعية


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> عاجل.. مرسي يصدر إعلان دستوري جديد ويلغي الدستوري المكمل​


*اموت وافهم*
*ايه الشجاعه اللى حلت عليه فجأه دى ..:w00t:*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حمص :
مبارح : قطر تودع 2 مليار دولار في البنك المركزي المصري
اليوم : احالة المشير طنطاوي الى التقاعد*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*لا تتركوا مصر للضياع يا أحباء تحت رحمة عملاء غطر والاستبن الذي أقسم كذباً*


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)

ملعوووووووووبه يا مشير خروج امن مقابل الدستور الاخوانى 
طبعا بعد الاعلان المكمل ما اتلغى الدستوريه هترجع على 50 % بعد ما كانت 80 %  يعنى تعدى البند الاخوانى زى السكينه فى الحلاوة 
حق الفيتو هيبقى فى ايد رئيس الجمهوريه اللى هو اصلا اخوانى 
التشريع دلوقتى فى ايد رئيسس الجمهوريه منفردا 
يعنى سلطة تنفيذيه وتشريعيه ولا اقوى ديكتاتور فى العالم كان يمتلك السلطتين دول فى وقت واحد
وانتهى عصر الفصل بين السلطات واهلا بالديكتاتوريه المرسيه 
وننتظر قراراته الجديدة 
على فكرة الاختيارات كويسه جدا 
المستشار مكى كويس جدا  ووقف ضد مبارك فى تزوير الانتخابات مع المستشار البسطويسي 
اللواء السيسي  مدير المخابرات الحربيه


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اموت وافهم*​
> *ايه الشجاعه اللى حلت عليه فجأه دى ..:w00t:*​


* فعلا!!!!*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*الشجاعة من زيارة الطبل الغطري *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (12 أغسطس 2012)

العب يا مرسي حاتلعب وحدك 
خليت اخوانك في حماس تضرب الجيش في رفح وتخلي الجيش التاني يدخل سينا 
وتضرب ضربتك ملعوبه[/COLOR]


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2012)

*طبعااا كده مفهوم جدااا الدم اللى راح على الحدود فى رقبة مين 
فعلا كله مدرووووس ..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]adNRxwL60wM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Senamor (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Senamor (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طبعااا كده مفهوم جدااا الدم اللى راح على الحدود فى رقبة مين
> فعلا كله مدرووووس ..*


*بالظبط دى أول حاجة فكرت فيها*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2012)

*قيادي إخواني: مرسي أكمل الثورة في ليلة القدر.. ومن كان لديه مستندات إدانة ضد **طنطاوي وعنان فليذهب للقضاء*

*







كتب: 
أحمد رمضان
البرنس : مرسي أكد أنه رئيس لكل المصريين يعبر عن الشعب الذي اختاره بكل حرية

أشاد الدكتور حسن البرنس, القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين, قرارات الدكتور  محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بإحالة المشير طنطاوي والفريق عنان للتقاعد,  معتبرا أنها "قرارات ثورية من رئيس ثوري يعبر عن الشعب الذي اختاره بكل  حرية".



أصدر الرئيس محمد مرسي قرارًا بإحالة المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي والفريق سامي  عنان إلى التقاعد، وتعيينهما مستشارين لرئيس الجمهورية, كما أصدر الرئيس  قرارا بتعيين اللواء عبد الفتاح السيسي، رئيس جهاز المخابرات الحربية،  وزيراً للدفاع، بدلاً من طنطاوي.



وعن مطالب القوي السياسية والحركات الشبابية محاكمة قيادات المجلس العسكري  لمسئوليتهم السياسية عن الأحداث التي وقعت بعد ثورة يناير, قال البرنس "من  كان لديه أي مستندات أو أوراق تؤكد إدانتهم فعليه أن يتوجه بهم للقضاء, لا  أن يلوم الرئيس, ونحن في دولة قانون".



وأشار البرنس إلي أن "هذه القرارات من حق الرئيس مرسي", مضيفا أن "الدكتور  مرسي اليوم في احتفالية ليلة القدر أكد أنه رئيسا لكل المصريين وبدأ اليوم  الأول لثورة 25يناير التي طالب فيها الشعب المصري بحكم مدني خالص".






*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)

*قال  اللواء محمود العصار عضو المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة ان الرئيس محمد  مرسي نسق مع قيادات المجلس العسكري قبل اصدار الاعلان الدستوري الجديد الذي  الغى بموجبه الاعلان الدستوري المكمل.

 وكان الرئيس مرسي قد احال المشير حسين طنطاوي والفريق سامي عنان للتقاعد واجرى عدة تعيينات جديدة في مناصب رفيعة القوات المسلحة.*


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)

*مصدر عسكري لـ«الجزيرة»: «طنطاوي» و«عنان» رحبا بقرار مرسي ولم يتفاجئا به*




 




                 تصوير رويترز 

 	    ارشيفي	    













قالت قناة الجزيرة  الفضائية، إن مصدراً  عسكرياً صرح لها، أن المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي،  والفريق  سامي عنان لم  يتفاجئا بقرارات إحالتهما للتقاعد، وأنهما رحبا به.​ 	وأكد المصدر، أن القرارات اتخذت بالتشاور مع المؤسسة العسكرية.
	كان الرئيس محمد مرسي، الأحد، قد أصدر قرارًا بتعيين  المستشار محمود  مكي نائبًا للرئيس، كما أحال المشير حسين طنطاوي وزير  الدفاع، والفريق سامي  عنان، رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة، للتقاعد.
	وكان اللواء محمد العصار الذي تم تعيينه مساعداً لوزير  الدفاع، إن  القرارات الأخيرة جاءت بعد مشاورة أعضاء المجلس الأعلى للقوات  المسلحة.
	وأصدر الرئيس قرارًا بتعيين الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي  وزيرًا  للدفاع قائدًا عامًا للقوات المسلحة، بعد ترقيته من رتبة اللواء  أركان حرب.
	وعيّن مرسي الفريق صدقي صبحي رئيسًا لأركان حرب القوات المسلحة، بعد ترقيته من رتبة لواء.
	ومنح الرئيس مرسي قلادة النيل للمشير طنطاوي، تقديرًا  لـ«دوره الكبير»،  وعينه مستشارًا لرئيس الجمهورية. كما قرر منح عنان قلادة  الجمهورية  وتعيينه مستشارًا للرئيس.


المصري اليوم 


​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2012)

*عاجل حمزاوي يهاجم قرارات مرسى شاهد التفاصيل عودة لممارسات مبارك القمعية*
* 2012-08-12 1801​*​
* 



[COLOR=black !important]وصف  أستاذ العلوم السياسية عمرو حمزاوي، وعضو مجلس الشعب السابق، مصادرة  السلطات صحيفة الدستور، بـ«عودة إلى ممارسات مبارك القمعية وليست بداية  لبناء الديمقراطية». وكتب «حمزاوي» في حسابه الشخصي على موقع «تويتر»،  الأحد: «لا يمكن الصمت على العصف بحرية التعبير عن الرأي والحريات  الإعلامية،  مصادرة الصحف عودة إلى ممارسات مبارك القمعية وليست بداية  لبناء الديمقراطية ». يأتي ذلك بعدما أيد رئيس محكمة الجيزة الابتدائية،  السبت، الأمر الصادر بضبط مجموعة من أعداد جريدة «الدستور»، الصادرة بتاريخ  اليوم، على خلفية التحقيقات التي تباشرها النيابة العامة في إطار البلاغات  التي قدمت إليها، وتتهم الجريدة المذكورة بالحض على الفتنة الطائفية،  وإهانة رئيس الجمهورية، والتحريض على الفوضى. كان عدد من المواطنين تقدموا  ببلاغات إلى إدارة مكافحة جرائم المطبوعات بوزارة الداخلية، اتهموا فيها  جريدة الدستور والقائمين عليها «رئيس مجلس الإدارة رضا إدوارد، ورئيس  التحرير إسلام عفيفي»، بسب وقذف الرئيس محمد مرسي، والتحريض على الفتنة  الطائفية بالمجتمع في أعداد متتالية للجريدة، استخدمت فيها ألفاظ وعناوين  للأخبار بالجريدة لا تليق مع مكانة رئيس الدولة. وأضاف المبلغون أن جريدة  الدستور تعمل على التحريض وإشعال الفتنة في المجتمع، على نحو يهدد  الاستقرار، ويوقف عجلة الإنتاج في البلاد، كما أنهم أساءوا إلى رئيس  الجمهورية من خلال استخدام عبارات وألفاظ يعاقب عليها القانون، مشيرين إلى  أن صفتهم في تقديم تلك البلاغات تتمثل في كونهم مواطنين مصريين يخشون من  عدم استقرار مصر، فضلا عن اعتبارهم أن إهانة الجريدة لرئيس الجمهورية تعد  إهانة للشعب المصري بأكمله.​*
*​*
* المصدر : المصرى اليوم  ​*


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عاجل حمزاوي يهاجم قرارات مرسى شاهد التفاصيل عودة لممارسات مبارك القمعية*
> * 2012-08-12 1801​*​
> *
> 
> ...


دى قصة تانيه غير اللى بنحكى فيها دلوقتى


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*لماذا تم اعلان تلك القرارات بعد زيارة المبعوث الرسمى للولايات المتحدة لأمور العبث بالشرق الأوسط رئيس أمارة قطر ؟؟؟؟؟

أين المشير طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان ... هل هما رهن الأعتقال ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لماذا تم اعلان تلك القرارات بعد زيارة المبعوث الرسمى للولايات المتحدة لأمور العبث بالشرق الأوسط رئيس أمارة قطر ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> أين المشير طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان ... هل هما رهن الأعتقال ؟؟؟؟*


اتعينوا مستشارين للرئيس :smil7:


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اتعينوا مستشارين للرئيس :smil7:



*اين هما .... هل تم اعتقالهم ؟؟؟

من شهر بالظبط توفيق عكاشة قال ان عبدالفتاح السيسي مدير المخابرات الحربية اخوان وان الاخوان حيشيلوا طنطاوي علشان يعينوه وزير دفاع؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*وجدت هذا الخبر بجريدة البلد

أكدت مصادر خاصة أن المشير حسين طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان لا يزلان متواجدين بوزارة الدفاع حتى الآن.*


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)

*اليوم  اثبتنا ان الجيش و الشعب ايد واحده و سنظل الى الابد ايد واحده ... طنطاوى  عمل اللى عليه و يستحق اعلى وسام فى مصر ... كل من يريد الوقيعه بين الجيش  و الشعب هو من النظام السابق و يريد الانقلاب على اختيار الشعب فى  الانتخابات العظيمه اللى يشهد لها العالم

 عصان العريان على الجزيرة منذ قليل !!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*أبو حامد بعد قرارات مرسى: قطر اشترت مرسى ومصر ب 2 مليار دولار وتم تنفيذ أوامرها بتفكيك الجيش المصرى وإقالة قياداته فى الوقت اللى الجيش بيحارب الإرهاب فى سيناء *


----------



## Senamor (12 أغسطس 2012)

*96% نسبة مؤيديين قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي اليوم على شبكة رصد و صفحة خالد سعيد *


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أغسطس 2012)

*جتك ستين نيلة يا اهبل 

شبكة رصد دى اخوانجية يا ابو ريالة

وللمرة المليون قولنا بتوع السعودية الزبالة ملهمش علاقة باللى بيحصل فى مصر 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أغسطس 2012)

*البلد دى انتهت للابد والسبب كلاب حسن البنا الانجااااااااااااس والسبب الاكبر فى شعب مصر المتخلف اللى عنده عته عقلى انه يجيب راجل معتوه واهبل بيبوس رجول وجزم اسياده يخليه رئيس
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *96% نسبة مؤيديين قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي اليوم على شبكة رصد و صفحة خالد سعيد *



*وما الجديد ..... الإسلاميين يصفقون لزعميهم مها فعل .... واتذكر موقعة النعال حين وصف رجال محمد, نبى الإسلام, فساء حماره بريح الجنة ..... فهكذا يفعل المسلمون الأغبياء فى فساء رئيسهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة لــ"اليوم السابع" أن قرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية الخاصة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى وإحالة المشير طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان للتقاعد وقادة الأفرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة لم يكن يعرف بها أحد من قادة المجلس العسكرى، وعرفوا بها من خلال التليفزيون بعدما أعلنها المتحدث الرسمى لرئاسة الجمهورية.

وأوضحت المصادر أن حالة من الذهول تسود صفوف القوات المسلحة الآن، مؤكدين أن التوقيت الذى صدر فيه تلك القرارات غير مناسب على الإطلاق خاصة وأن هناك عملية عسكرية ضخمة تتم فى سيناء لمواجهة العناصر المتطرفة، وكان يجب الإبقاء على قيادات الجيش لحين الإنتهاء منها.*


----------



## candy shop (12 أغسطس 2012)

ده قرار المرشد 

والتابع بينفذ 

مش حرام اللى بيحصل فى مصر  بالذمه 

ام الدنيا ياناس  تبقى للاخوان والاستبن  مش قاده اتخيل انه  رئيس لمصر 

انا سمعت ان كنيسه سمعان الخراز عاملين صلاه يوم 19 هتأكد وهقولكوا 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*تونس ..المنصف المرزوقي يحيل الجنرال رشيد عمار قائد الجيوش الثلاثة إلى التقاعد

الاحداث التى تجرى في مصر .. مثلها تجرى في تونس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*السيسى, وزير الدفاع والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة, هو المسئول عن كشف العذرية للفتيات فى احداث ثورة 25 يناير*


----------



## candy shop (12 أغسطس 2012)

كل ده حصل بعد 

زياره امير قطر لمصر 

ربنا يولع فى قطر وفى الاخوان 
​


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]d_Z5Ped0H3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 أغسطس 2012)

لم يكن احد يتوقع ابدا ان يجرؤ مرسى على هذه الخطوة هل انقلاب سياسى ام هى ثورة تصحيح اثبت مرسى انه مش سهل ابدا والرب يحفظ مصر وشعبها


----------



## grges monir (12 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> !!!
> 
> 
> على اساس انه غير الجيش كله ولا غير القائد بس ؟​


 وهو الجيش اية غير قيادة مارو ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahraf ayad (12 أغسطس 2012)

ياجماعة دي نهاية الطبخة بين العسكر والاخوان خروج امن من السلط
 بدون مشاكل مقابل احكام سيطرة الاخوان علي البلد وعلي ما سمعت ان اللي عينة مرسي مكان المشير اخواني  ربنا يسلم من اللي جاي


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> وهو الجيش اية غير قيادة مارو ؟؟؟؟




ممكن 5 ضباط بيكرهوا القائد يعملوا عليه انقلاب

علشان تطمن من ناحيه الجيش لازم متطمن على الجيش نفسه من جوا والدواخل بتاعته  مش مجرد تغير قائد القائد ممكن يُغتيل لكن شريحه كبيرة من الجيش مش هتعرف تمحيها بسهوله  ​


----------



## grges monir (12 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ممكن 5 ضباط بيكرهوا القائد يعملوا عليه انقلاب
> 
> علشان تطمن من ناحيه الجيش لازم متطمن على الجيش نفسه من جوا والدواخل بتاعته  مش مجرد تغير قائد القائد ممكن يُغتيل لكن شريحه كبيرة من الجيش مش هتعرف تمحيها بسهوله  ​


 لاالكلام دة انتهى خلاص كان فى عصر الخمسينات والستينات
دلوقتى القيادة هى  العقل المدبر والمنفذ
 محدش فى الوضع الحالى يخاطر ويقوم بما يسمى انقلاب الا اذا صدر من  اعلى قيادة فى الجيش ( المشير ورئيس اركانة )


----------



## ahraf ayad (12 أغسطس 2012)

صدقوني الاخوان قدرو يمسكوا الجيش خلاص باقي ابة تاني


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

مختلف معاك يا جرجس بس مش وقت اختلاف خالص حاليا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CYrJRWveQTw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (12 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مختلف معاك يا جرجس بس مش وقت اختلاف خالص حاليا​


امممم اوك
 بس خلى بالك  هتقول بكرة  جرجس كان صح
 كل اللى حواليا بيشهدوا بكدة فى الاخر هههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*كشف مصدر مقرب من المجلس العسكري السابق تفاصيل ما قال إنه خطة الإطاحة بالمجلس التي قادها الرئيس مرسي .. وقال المصدر إن  المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي ورئيس أركانه المخلص سامي عنان سمعا الأمر الرئاسي بإحالتهما للتقاعد من التلفزيون .. وقال المصدر – الذي لم يتسن للبديل التأكد من المعلومات التي قالها -  إن الرئيس  محمد مرسي، نجح بالاتفاق مع بعض عناصر المجلس العسكري ذاته في تفكيك العسكري وسحب سلطاته بالغاء الإعلان الدستوري المكمل مشيرا إلى أنها  معلومة مؤكدة على الرغم من تصريحات العسكري لوكالات الأنباء

وشرح المصدر تفاصيل ما قال إنها خطة استعادة مرسي للسلطة بالقول" إن مرسي بالاتفاق مع مدير المخابرات العسكرية اللواء عبد الفتاح السيسي والفريق مهاب مميش قائد القوات البحرية - الذي قدم استقالته منذ شهور طويلة للمجلس اعتراضا على طريقة إدارته للبلاد وبقى في منصبه بعد ضغوط شديدة،-  والفريق عبد العزيز محمد سيف الدين قائد قوات الدفاع الجوي اللا منتمي لمجموعة طنطاوي، والذي يصفه أعضاء المجلس بالقائد الصدفة، الذي اضطر المشير لتعيينه مؤقتاً لحين تصعيد أحد رجاله ثم قامت الثورة، على أن يحيل مرسي طنطاوي ورجاله إلى المعاش ويتولى السيسي وزارة الدفاع، وهو ما وافق عليه السيسي المنتمي للمنصب والكرسي.

وأشار المصدر إلى إنه بتعيين السيسي يخرج كل رجال طنطاوي الأكبر رتبة إلى المعاش تلقائياً وأكد المصدر إن الجيش لن يثور لطنطاوي ولن يتحرك لرحيله، ليلتف الحبل الذي  ساهم في صناعته حول رقبته في النهاية.

وأشار المصدر إلى أن  تعيين اللواء العصار مستشاراً لوزير الدفاع إشارة قوية على علم الولايات المتحدة التام بالعلمية ورضاها الكامل عنها.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6FfKOgxDpwQ[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## ahraf ayad (12 أغسطس 2012)

لو الحكاية كدة طنطاوي يسكت لية


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*من خان مبارك يستحق ، لكن أسفي على مصر التي ستصبح شخصيتها إخوانية قطرية وهذا نصر صهيوني غير مسبوق .

الربيع الصهيوني
*


----------



## Star Online (12 أغسطس 2012)

*
الإعلام الإسرائيلى: مرسى أنفرد بالسلطة بعد الإطاحة بالمشير.. وطنطاوى كان الحاجز الرئيسى لمنع تحول مصر لبلد إسلامى متشدد.. والتغيرات تصب فى صالح النداءات المطالبة بتغيير "كامب ديفيد"

الأحد، 12 أغسطس 2012 - 19:43









محمد مرسى
كتب محمود محيى

ركزت جميع القنوات الفضائية الإخبارية الإسرائيلية على قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى بالإطاحة بكل من المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان من مناصبهما، وقيامه بسلسلة من التعديلات والتعيينات المفاجئة فى القيادة المصرية السياسية والعسكرية.

وقالت القناة الثانية بالتليفزيون الإسرائيلى وموقع "نيوز 1" الإخبارى، إن قرارات مرسى التى اتخذها عصر اليوم تؤكد سعيه ونيته نحو الانفراد التام بالسلطة، مضيفين بأن طنطاوى كان يعتبر من جانب إسرائيل والدول الغربية الحاجز الرئيسى لمنع تحول مصر لبلد إسلامى راديكالى متشدد، على حد تعبيرهم.

وأضاف الموقع الإسرائيلى أن مرسى بعد إقالته لطنطاوى وعنان وإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى المكمل الذى كان يمنح المجلس العسكرى صلاحيات دستورية أكبر أصبح لديه صلاحيات لا نهاية لها بالنسبة لشئون الدولة والجيش.

وأشار الموقع الإخبارى الإسرائيلى إلى أنه كان يتم تحديد القادة العسكريين منذ نظام الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك من جانب رئيس الجمهورية، وكان طنطاوى رئيسا للمجلس العسكرى الذى حكم مصر بعد الإطاحة بمبارك حتى انتخاب مرسى مرشح جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين".

وأضاف موقع "نيوز 1" أن طنطاوى يعتبر فى الغرب وإسرائيل ضمان الاستقرار النسبى فى مصر، وحاجز منيع ضد تطرف الدولة، مشيرا إلى أنه من غير الواضح ما إذا كان الجيش سيرد على خطوة مرسى المفاجئة بعزل اثنين من كبار ضباطه.

ولفت الموقع الإسرائيلى إلى أن طنطاوى كان قد عين وزيراً للدفاع وقائد عام للقوات المسلحة لمصر فى عام 1991، وأنه فى أيام مبارك الأخيرة عينه نائبا لرئيس الوزراء، وفى فبراير 2011 حل محل حكومة مبارك بصفته رئيسا للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ونقلت السلطة كاملة إليه.

وفى السياق نفسه، قالت القناة الثانية عبر نشرتها الإخبارية الساعة السادسة مساء اليوم إن قرار الإطاحة بطنطاوى جاء بعد أسبوع من الهجمات الإرهابية على الحدود الجنوبية لإسرائيل.

وقال التليفزيون الإسرائيلى إن بالرغم من تلك التعديلات فإن العملية العسكرية فى سيناء لا تزال قائمة حتى تلك الساعة من أجل القضاء على مخابئ الإرهابيين، مشيرا إلى أنه أصيب صباح اليوم ثلاثة جنود بينهم ضابط إثر انقلاب سيارة جيب عسكرية.

وذكرت القناة العاشرة بالتليفزيون الإسرائيلى إن قرار مرسى خطوة غير مسبوقة بإقالته لزير الدفاع ورئيس الأران سامى عنان والاستعاضة عن طنطاوى الذى كان يعتبر أقوى رجل فى مصر وتعيين بدلا منه اللواء عبد الفتاح السيسى، بالإضافة إلى إلغاء التعديلات الدستورية التى منحت المجلس العسكرى صلاحيات واسعة النطاق.

وفى المقابل، قالت إذاعة الجيش الإسرائيلى إن هذه القرارات قد تصب فى صالح الأصوات التى خرجت من القاهرة فى الأسابيع الأخيرة من جانب الأحزاب السياسية لتغيير بنود فى معاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل وانتشار القوات المسلحة فى سيناء.​*




http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=755907&SecID=12


----------



## Star Online (12 أغسطس 2012)

*
واشنطن بوست: خطوة مرسي «استفزازية» يُمكن أن تثير رد فعل عنيفًا من الجيش







قالت صحيفة «واشنطن بوست» الأمريكية إن الرئيس محمد مرسي أعلن، الأحد، إحالة المشير حسين طنطاوي ورئيس الأركان سامي عنان إلى التقاعد، معتبرة أنها خطوة «استفزازية» يمكن أن تثير «رد فعل عنيفا» من الجيش وسط جدل مستمر حول الصلاحيات الرئاسية.

وأضافت الصحيفة الأمريكية أن مرسي «أول رئيس إسلامي لمصر»، على حد تعبير الصحيفة، أعلن أيضا إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري المكمل الذي كان الجنرالات قد مرروه عشية الانتخابات الرئاسية التي فاز بها في يونيو الماضي، وهو الإعلان الذي قلّص صلاحياته الرئاسية بشكل كبير ومنح الجيش سلطات مهولة.

وأشارت إلى أنه لم يكن واضحًا على الفور ما إذا كان المجلس العسكري، الذي كان أعضاؤه يتعاملون بشك مع مرسي، قد وافق على خطوة إحالة الجنرالات إلى التقاعد وتعيين آخرين بدلا منهم، بالإضافة إلى إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري المكمل وتعيين نائب لرئيس الجمهورية هو المستشار محمود مكي.

وأوضحت أن مرسي لم يحل المشير طنطاوي فقط للتقاعد، وهو الرجل الذي كان الحاكم الفعلي لمصر منذ الإطاحة بالرئيس السابق حسني مبارك بعد ثورة 25 يناير 2011، لكنه أجبر اللواء سامي عنان، ثاني أكثر رجال الجيش نفوذًا، على التقاعد


المصري اليوم




http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/1046601​*


----------



## Twin (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

ابتدينا 
ده لسه التسخين لسة الشوط الاول مبتداش 
قلنا طنطاوي غرقنا وهينقذنا وينقذ نفسه بس يا عيني علينا خدنا مقلب سقع​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أغسطس 2012)

*والمصحف يستاهلوا 

مالشخصيتين الزبالة دول اللى فتحوا الباب للزبالة التانين كلاب البنا وضيعوا مصر بسبب مخهم الوسخ 

والمصحف يستاهلوا 

واللى يستاهل اكتر شعب مصر المتخلف اللى ماشى بشعار " نجربهم ولو منفعوش بلاش منهم " لغاية مودونا فى ستين داهية


واللى يستاهل اكتر من دا ودا الثورجية اللى قاعدين دلوقتى على الفيس بوك بيشيروا صور وبيدعوا لربونا الثورة تنجح وتحقق ثمارها 

شعوب جاهلة *


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

ايوووووة
هما الثورجية دول...هما دول اللي ضيعونا بصحيح 
اللي مش فاهم سياسة ميلعبش 
ربنا يسامحهم غرقونا وقاعدين يهزروا علي الفيس وتويتر 
لا حقيقي ثورجية​


----------



## grges monir (13 أغسطس 2012)

> *
> واللى يستاهل اكتر من دا ودا الثورجية اللى قاعدين دلوقتى على الفيس بوك بيشيروا صور وبيدعوا لربونا الثورة تنجح وتحقق ثمارها
> 
> شعوب جاهلة *


 بنقول كدة   يا دكتور 
يقولوا انتوا السبب فى فشل  الثورة مع الكنيسة هههههه


----------



## چاكس (13 أغسطس 2012)

*المشير أنقلب على مرسى !! تصريحات مصطفى بكرى على تويتر*






*في تصريحات الصحفي مصطفي بكري اليوم على التويتر بعض الألغاز .. فهو مؤيد لقرارت مرسي ومحتقرا للمشير طنطاوي والفريق عنان. بينما الإسبوع الماضي وفي جنازة الشهداء وأمام المشير طنطاوي وعنان تم حمله على الأعناق ليشتم في مرسي ويمجد في المشير وعنان. ثم بكي أمام كاميرات التلفزيون بسبب إيقاف توفيق عكاشة.*


----------

